# Twi-hard + lipgloss junkie?! +pix



## Junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you one of those crazy Twi-hards? 

Du-WOP released a collection of lipglosses, lipsticks, coloured mascaras, and travelling palettes based on each main female character (one blush, 3 eyeshadows, 2 glosses + mini brushes) - ie. one for Bella, Rosalie, Alice & Victoria.

I only swatched the lipglosses - they looked to be the most promising of the bunch....although if people are interested, I can swatch and photograph everything else tonight and repost tomorrow morning.

Luna Twilight Femme Fatale Lipgloss

Myth: Opaque burgundy with high sheen
Butterfly Kisses: Soft pink with gold & silver sparkles
'53 Chevy: Raspberry pink with medium sheen
Kindle: Yellow Peach with gold & silver sparkles
Surrender: Opaque peachy nude with high sheen
Vapor: Clear Gloss with silver undertones and silver sparkles

All of them smell like jam, cupcakes or candy lol....

Retail: $22 each CND


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been looking for these to come out ever since I read about them in Instyle Magazine a few months ago. Unfortunately it looks like the shade they mentioned is not included in this batch. As a lippie fiend, I have all these type shades already. Too bad


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the swatches!  I need to get myself some of these!!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 7, 2009)

I totally forgot about the mini palettes  - oops...but again, I'll do those tonight and post tomorrow. Just photos though - no swatches. 

Gleam metallic Mascara in Lapiz (dark metallic blue), Panther (vinyl black), Mist (silver metallica). $24 CND






First Light Face Glow - $26 CND (Illuminated bronzer)






Frist Light Body Glow - $37 CND (Body gel with ultra fine sparkles, very little colour).






Just Bitten Staining Balm - $20 CND (L-R: Blush, Lullaby, Rapture, Eye Candy)






Swatch on NC 20/25 skin (L-R: Eye Candy, Blush, Lullaby, Rapture)


----------



## Junkie (Nov 10, 2009)

Crimson Lip Plumper - $18 CND






Comparison of the pocket sized palettes to my debit card






Mini All Over Face Palettes - comes with blush, 2 eyeshadows and two lip products (either gloss, cream or matte lip stuff) - $30 CND
(Top Row L-R: Alice, Bella; Bottom Row L-R: Victoria, Rosalie)


----------

